# Thank you



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Just a thank you to all the help we had from this forum . We leave for Javea in 3 weeks . We are beyond excited and can't wait for our new lives start ! I am sure I will be on here again asking for advice and opinions !
Once again thank you for your time , it's an excellent service 
Bernice


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bernice34 said:


> Just a thank you to all the help we had from this forum . We leave for Javea in 3 weeks . We are beyond excited and can't wait for our new lives start ! I am sure I will be on here again asking for advice and opinions !
> Once again thank you for your time , it's an excellent service
> Bernice


you are welcome


I feel an Expat Forum Jávea mums get together coming on:clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Awww thats nice thanks!! I can remember that feeling you're going thru EEEKKK, scared, excited, apprehensive, impatient........ and everything else in between. Keep us posted on how it goes and ye, feel free to ask anymore questions. You never know, you'll soon be answering others in your position now!!!

Good luck with it all

Jo xxx


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> you are welcome
> 
> I feel an Expat Forum Jávea mums get together coming on:clap2:


That sounds like a great plan, you can give us newbies the low down ! 

Bernice


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We've done that over in my area. I've met up with several from the forum who've moved over here and we're all now really good friends, we help each other out, have a laugh, have "get togethers"......

Jo xxx


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

bernice34 said:


> Just a thank you to all the help we had from this forum . We leave for Javea in 3 weeks . We are beyond excited and can't wait for our new lives start ! I am sure I will be on here again asking for advice and opinions !
> Once again thank you for your time , it's an excellent service
> Bernice


I totally agree, this forum and the wonderful people who assist us newbies are fantastic, it was such a wonderful help to us too. Hope all goes well for you during your move! We have only been here for 5 weeks and are loving it, it was the best decision we have ever made and cannot tell you just how much we love 
Spain and its people! Keep in touch! xx


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi 
Are you near Javea cause it would be great to get together for drinks. It's great to here you love it . I know it's the right thing to do for us . Today we managed to get out of the house for 15 mins in between the rain !!!
Bernice


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bernice34 said:


> That sounds like a great plan, you can give us newbies the low down !
> 
> Bernice


just PM me when you're ready

I'm not the only one on here from Jávea


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Will do x


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

:welcome: to Javea!

Definately need a meet up soon x


----------



## mum_of_5 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Bernice, good luck with the move hun, 3 weeks thats gone really quick, which has made me realise i better get finishing this packing as we move over 4 days after you !! 

sian x


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

mum_of_5 said:


> Hi Bernice, good luck with the move hun, 3 weeks thats gone really quick, which has made me realise i better get finishing this packing as we move over 4 days after you !!
> 
> sian x


Cheers Sian ,
I am with you all the way !! Beer on the beach real soon ! Xxxx


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

enjoy your stay in Javen!!!


----------

